# TRS22 no power runs poor



## Jdufour88 (Feb 19, 2014)

Today I wasn't"gifted" a JD trs 22 in decent shape but owner was fed up with issues. I took carb apart and cleaned, it ran but had no power. Took compression check and found 35psi....

Pulled head thinking head gasket and found the exhaust value not seating.... Cleaned and filed stem until it closed as tight as the intake...100psi and now throws snow. I just read that this same issue was suggested by a member in another post ....I take it this is a common issue with the HSSK40?

A little research tells me this is a "Murray" built JD and does not have a good reputation and parts are no longer available....bummer.

I have not figured out the governor set up, as I think former owner tinkered with it to compensation for lack of power. And suggestions on that?

Thanks


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Governor and throttle linkages:

https://www.youtube.com/user/donyboy73/search?query=tecumseh+linkage


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Good job finding/fixing the compression issue!!!! Awesome job actually!!!!

It sounds like you already have seen it...but in case you haven't, here's the L-head service manual: Link.

from page 31: 


> With the engine stopped, loosen the screw holding the​ governor clamp on the governor lever. Rotate the clamp​ in a direction that will force the throttle shaft open and​ allow the governor follower arm to rest on the governor​ spool. Push the governor lever connected to the throttle​ to the wide open throttle position. Hold the lever and​ clamp in this position while tightening the screw (diag.​ 7).


----------



## Jdufour88 (Feb 19, 2014)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your help on the governor linkage.....I'll give it a go today.


----------

